# 3d printed patinos alien coil makers



## Moerse Rooikat (19/9/18)

hi all i am looking for these but in sa 
this sites ask me r2000 for shipping to sa or r100 for post office then i wont get it 
so who can help me ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/9/18)

I think @KZOR makes something similar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (19/9/18)

How do these things work?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> How do these things work?


google them there are vedeos

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> I think @KZOR makes something similar.


not in 26ga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/9/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> not in 26ga


24ga, 26ga and 28ga

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/9/18)

KZOR said:


> 24ga, 26ga and 28ga


nou se jy my

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (19/9/18)

Moerse Rooikat said:


> nou se jy my


Jy sou dit geweet het as jy my videos gekyk het.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (19/9/18)

Ah I see, it keeps them inline before you start wrapping the strands.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/9/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Ah I see, it keeps them inline before you start wrapping the strands.


and while you are wrapping
problem is to find 30ga beads

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos (19/9/18)

I don't remember how many came from @KZOR per gauge but I'm sure @KZOR will sort you out @Moerse Rooikat .

If you don't come right I can spare some.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Marnu (23/9/18)

I only have one useful hand, so building coils is the most massive mission for me - these would make the biggest difference for me. Does anyone have stock of these?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (24/9/18)

Marnu said:


> Does anyone have stock of these?



I posted the stl file for the beads which i designed on my discord server.
https://discord.gg/eTryMfg

You can download it for free and just get it 3D printed for yourself. The file includes 24ga, 26ga and 28ga guides.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marnu (24/9/18)

That's awesome, thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (24/9/18)

KZOR said:


> I posted the stl file for the beads which i designed on my discord server.
> https://discord.gg/eTryMfg
> 
> You can download it for free and just get it 3D printed for yourself. The file includes 24ga, 26ga and 28ga guides.
> ...


30ga would one be able to edit the file

Reactions: Like 2


----------

